# Can I take the NCEES sample questions book in PE exam?



## PEin2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it possible to carry the NCEES sample questions and solutions book with you on the day of the exam?

Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2010)

depends on the state. check with your state board.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it varies state to state, but I was allowed to take mine into the exam in GA.


----------



## Giselle_RT (Sep 29, 2010)

NOT in Illinois.


----------



## IL-SE (Sep 29, 2010)

If you don't get an answer from the state board, you can check with your proctor the day of the exam. Just make sure you check before the exams starts. Worst case is that they'll say you can't have it and make you put it away.

Generally you can bring them in unless your state board doesn't allow them.

The official NCEES policy is:

Reference materials

The PE exam is an open-book exam. You are allowed to bring reference materials to the exam, provided they are bound and remain bound during the exam. Loose paper may be bound with ring binders, brads, plastic snap binders, spiral-bound notebooks, and screw posts—but not with staples. Sticky notes and flags are permitted only when they remain attached to book pages

Some states have rules above and beyond NCEES. IL is one of the most strict and doesn't allow sample exams/solutions manuals or anything that is not copyrighted (no handwritten notes).


----------



## PEin2010 (Sep 30, 2010)

so CA does allow this...as long as it is published and bound.

---from corespondence with state board


----------

